# solar panel problem



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

we had our ctek d250s fitted last week. We noticed improvement in our battery levels right away. We are on EHU with the charger switched on, this morning I noticed that the solar panel had turned itself off. Would this be due to overcharge. I turned off the charger then about 15 mins later was able to reset the solar panel to charge. Can anyone offer advise please
thanks Anna


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not an expert, but if the LBs are full, there is no need for charging by Solar or anything else, do you have a means to see the voltage? if above 13v then they're probably fully charged, so everything will shut down until the voltage drops to a predetermined level


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you have a switch to turn your solar panels on and off?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ours are on continuously, even if the chargers are running, just no current from them as the chargers are doing their stuff at a slightly higher voltage.

Sounds the same with the OP's, but ours don't have an 'Off' mode.

Peter


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Have you monitored the ctek dual against your previous solar charger?

We find ours isn't anywhere near as good as our previous solar Votronic mppt charger.

Paul.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We have a switch to turn off solar panels but tonight they have no lights on the solar panel display so I have turned off the charger again


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We have a switch to turn off solar panels but tonight they have no lights on the solar panel display so I have turned off the charger again


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Do you mean the solar charging lamp on the Ctek 250S?

On mine it's off when there isn't enough sun/light to charge. But it's on again all by itself when the sun is back. No switch to flip.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine too.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

And mine, don't need ever to touch it.

Paul.


----------

